# [Ask Dbstalk/Dish] Does the 921 support an SW64/SW21 4-Sat solution?



## krt (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi,

I had been using an SW64 cascaded to an SW21 on both my 6000, and on my 811 to see 119, 110, 61.5 and 148 Sats. I have noticed that the 921 does not seem to support this configuration, as it does not run the 50 switch checks required for this. I attempted this on a 921, using an SW64 and two SW21s to have all four sats with the same switch matrix on both the tuners. However, the 921 was not able to find the SW21-4Sat configuration.

I was wondering if anyone has gotten the 921 to see both 61.5 and 148 to get both CBS-E and CBS-W? And if not, are there any plans to support this in the near future.

Thanks in advance.

KRT


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Did you when on the signal strength screen select "superdish"? The 921 will then do upto 34 instead of the 28 tests it normally does. (will complete testing at 12). However you will have to do the checkswitch after every reboot.


----------



## krt (Jan 20, 2003)

I did try to run the check switch with superdish as well as dish 500 selected. In either case, I got errors that the switch matrix did not match. The 921 saw the SW64 with 3 sats on one tuner, and one or two sats on the other. I believe I got the 921 to see the SW64 once on both tuners, but only with 3 sats.

After a reboot I got errors again. I did not check to see if all the channels were there, nor did I try a check switch again. I guess if we have to run a check switch on each reboot, the 4 sat config may not be stable or supported.

For now, I settled for the 148 CBS feed. It sure would be nice to have both feeds. However, with a 921 one can timeshift programs. So, it is not a big issue.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Although probably not your fault, the 921's switch matrix may be frelled. Try the full monty:
Disconnect sat feeds
Switch check
Pull power
Switch check AGAIN
Reconnect sat feeds
Switch check
And of course, you've double-checked that the hookups ARE identical - both SW-21 Port 1 to the SW-64 and You're using SW-64 ports 1 & 2 OR 3 & 4.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I got all the pieces to cascade SW21s with my existing SW44 only to find I don't have line of sight. Both my dealer's installer and Dish tech support insisted none of the receivers would work with 2 external switches.  I asked how this statement fits with the fact that many receivers test for these combinations. The installer didn't have a good answer, the CSR dug in her heels and clung to the line she had fed me.
Does the 921 work with the SW64/SW21 and SW44/SW21 cascades?
Is it an official position to not use these combinations and if so, why?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

The official word is that the combination of 110/119 plus both 61.5/148 will not work because the same channels are on both 61.5/148.


----------



## krt (Jan 20, 2003)

I agree that the official position from Dish is that 61.5 and 148 Sats on the same receiver is not supported. On the 6000 and 811 as well, there were minor issues with that configuration. i.e. Channel down would not work on the duplicated channels, if the duplicated channels were double listed in the current favorite list. And, occasionally a lost Sat was seen for 1-2 seconds when changing away from a duplicated channel, to another channel on say the 110 Sat. 

On the 921, I have tried the full monty, as well as double checked my connections. The connections are fine as both the connections work when connected to an 811. 

I again believe this has something to do with the fact that the 921 does not have an option to force 50 switch checks. I remember that when the SW64/SW21 4-Sat config was added, dish raised the number of switch checks to 50, and that it was not available on all receiver models. I am thinking that the SW64-SW21 config did not make it into the 921, as there seems to be no way to get the 921 to do 50 switch checks.

I guess I will stay with one CBS feed for now. With a DVR, having two CBS feeds is not a must.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

krt said:


> I again believe this has something to do with the fact that the 921 does not have an option to force 50 switch checks. I remember that when the SW64/SW21 4-Sat config was added, dish raised the number of switch checks to 50, and that it was not available on all receiver models. I am thinking that the SW64-SW21 config did not make it into the 921, as there seems to be no way to get the 921 to do 50 switch checks.
> 
> .


The 921 does 28 tests for dish500 and *34* tests for superdish (four sat).
It does not need to do 50. 
On the dish point screen you MUST have *super* selected.
I've got two 921's setup this way, I know for fact it works.


----------



## krt (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I guess I will try the full monty again this weekend, and try to hookup 4 SATs. I am pretty sure I selected both dish 500 and super when I tried this. Maybe there was a glitch somewhere.


----------

